# Reversed Polarity On Battery



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I got my OB out of storage and put the battery back in. I started hooking it up and realized that I reversed the polarity (silly me - I was thinking AC current where the black wire is negative!). Anyway, I quickly realized the problem and switched it back. Everything seems to be working fine in the TT except the Jensen radio/DVD Player (I've got an AWM970). Normally, the screen is always lit when the battery is connected, but now it seems to have no power and it won't turn on. All of the fuses on the main are intact. Is there an in-line fuse behind the radio somewhere? If so, how do I get to it? I hope I didn't just fry a $300 piece of equipment! We're moving into the trailer for the next 14 days starting tomorrow.

JD


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I do beleive there is a fuse in the back. Don't feel bad, you are not the first one to have this happen.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

There is a fuse in back - it is a bugger to get at. Gilligan's mass of wires usually cover over the fuse. Don't feel bad - happened to more than one of us


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

There is a fuse in the back. If I remember correctly I had to unscrew the radio and slide it forward to get at the back. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't be surprised if you find a couple of the screws that hold the radio to the cabinet are stripped out. A couple tooth picks and a little wood glue will fix that.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

On my Jenson you slide a blade a little smaller than a butter knife down each side of the radio and then pull it out of its cabinet , I think.


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

I did the same thing and I have the same camper (270BH). As everyone has said, there is a blade fuse behind the radio. You need to remove the 4 screws on the radio face to remove the radio. I also blew a 40amp blade fuse in the inverter. You may want to check that one as well...


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep. The fuse was right where everyone said it was. I had to take off a trim piece to reveal the four screws holding the radio in to pull it out and get to the fuse. I replaced it (15 amp) and also replaced both of the two 40 amp reversed polarity fuses in the main panel. Everything works great now. Thanks for everyone's help!

JD


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

The black wire is hot and the white wire is negative on AC current. I don't understand why RV's do not use the same color for DC as your vehicle battery (red=positive and black=negative). I am currently switching my batteries over to two 6 volt batteries and thought about using red and black wires, but I left them black and white.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolverine said:


> The black wire is hot and the white wire is negative on AC current. I don't understand why RV's do not use the same color for DC as your vehicle battery (red=positive and black=negative). I am currently switching my batteries over to two 6 volt batteries and thought about using red and black wires, but I left them black and white.


The wire colors on your trailer are based more on the fact they are more house then car.


----------

